# One way window film



## AskMrJay (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey there nrthrndncr,

Mr. Jay here with The Home Depot 

*Gila*, is one company I know that does make a product that you can use as a 1-way tint, and your best bet for what it sounds like you are looking for, is either a Black or Mirror style.

You can see out through both, but won't be able to see in. 

Google for them to check out the products


----------

